# Kernel Panic PowerBook G4 17"



## delou (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je cherche un antivirus fiable pour mon vieux powerbook sous 10.2.8,
 ( je ne peux plus faire de mise à jour de l'OS )

ces derniers jours j'ai du télécharger une cochonnerie car Firefox ne veut plus s'ouvrir, Mail n'ouvre plus ma boître à lettres, il y a un message du style " restart your computer " avec un espèce de voile grisé qui descend sur l'écran, vous voyez surement ce que je veux dire, 

il y a dessus un norton antivirus 8.0.4, mais sur le site de symantec ils disent que je ne peux plus racheter de clé d'abonnement, version trop ancienne certainement, et je ne trouve pas de norton pour mon OS 10.2.8, alors utilisez-vous un antivirus, autre que norton, qui serait vraiment adapté à cet OS ?

bon ben merci de vos réponses
je continue les recherches de mon côté aussi
à bientot


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

Salut,



Il n'y a pas de virus sur MacOS X (et c'est tout juste si l'on trouve de temps à autre des cochonneries genre Cheval de Troie, et encore elles sont rares et nécessitent des droits administrateurs pour les libérer).

Les antivirus sur Mac détectent les virus dirigés contre Windows, afin de ne pas transmettre de virus à ceux qui sont sur PC.

Et je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'antivirus pour une version d'OS X aussi ancienne.


Ceci dit, tu cherches dans la mauvaise direction. Le message que tu as vu s'appelle un kernel panic.







C'est dû à un problème logiciel ou matériel (et plutôt ce dernier) qui fait planter ton Mac. Peut-être y a-t'il un élément de ton powerbook que est tombé en panne. Passe l'Apple Hardware Test, si tu as toujours les DVD d'origine...

Ou alors tu as dû une barrette de ram défectueuse, tu as installé un pilote foireux, etc... C'est difficile à dire.

Est-ce que tu arrives encore à te connecter à internet, à encore surfer avec par exemple Safari ?


----------



## delou (18 Juillet 2008)

merci beaucoup divoli,

j'avoue que je ne croyais pas trop au virus !!

oui c'est donc ça ce message,

et penses-tu qu'une vérification du disque via l'utilitaire disc serait peut-être bien, non ?
je vais essayer

niveau nav internet, safari s'ouvre mais parfois avant d'avoir charger entièrement la page, il plante, et parfois ça marche, c'est pas stable, bizarre.

quant à la ram, elle est installée depuis longtemps,
niveau pilote j'avais télécharger audacity et un autre truc du meme type, mais j'ai tout viré,
s'il reste des résidus, saiw-stu où je peux les trouver pour les jeter à la poubelle, j'ai déjà fait un tour par la recherche du finder,

merci


----------



## delou (18 Juillet 2008)

ça me revient,

lorsque j'ai ouvert Mail, un message est apparu, disant que l'hôte AAAAAAAA...
bloquait ma boîte, et ça me demandait si je voulais l'ouvrir quand même ou pas, 

c'est pour ça que j'ai pensé au virus !

c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

Es-tu capable de me dire ce que tu as exactement, comme powerbook ? C'est un 15", un 12" ?

Sinon va voir dans "Menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac".

Tu te connectes à internet comment ?  Par cable éthernet, ou par wifi ?

Ce peut-être la carte airport qui déconne. Je ne dis pas que c'est cela, mais tes problèmes de connexion internet (notamment avec mail et firefox) me font penser à ça.

Il faudrait passer une batterie de tests matériels avec l'Apple Hardware Test, que tu dois avoir si tu as gardé tous les CD d'origine...


Edit: Je viens de lire ton dernier post, et je ne vois pas la raison de ce message.


----------



## delou (18 Juillet 2008)

c'est un powerboog G4 17", connection internet en wifi, c'est vrai qu'il capte plus ou moins bien selon les endroits ! mais  ça roule sans pépin majeur,
bon j'essaie de lancer l'utilitaire de disc, il s'ouvre puis se ferme avec le message: "utilitaire.. a quitté inoppinément",
je ferais les tests avec le cd, si je le retrouve, sinon il y a peut-être moyen de télécharger ce genre de tests gratuitement sur le site d'apple ?

je me demande s'il n'est pas tout simplement en train de rendre l'âme !
snif, je croyais un mac "éternel"  !!!!!
faut bien que ça arrive un jour ! non ?


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

:mouais:

J'ai dit lancer la réparation du disque depuis l'Utilitaire de disque, en redémarrant sur le CD d'installation de l'OS.

Si tu ne retrouves pas les CD d'origine, ça va fortement compliquer les choses...

As-tu un DD externe (avec une connection firewire) de libre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2008)

delou a dit:


> ça me revient,
> 
> lorsque j'ai ouvert Mail, un message est apparu, disant que l'hôte AAAAAAAA...
> bloquait ma boîte, et ça me demandait si je voulais l'ouvrir quand même ou pas,
> ...


Il me semble avoir déjà vu passer cela 

Ce serait une pièce jointe à un mail qui bloquerait celui-ci

Je vais rechercher l'info


----------



## delou (18 Juillet 2008)

bon après le test, visiblement une barette de ram a un problème,
que faire ?
démonter et la repositionner ?

merci


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

Ca dépend. Essaye de l'enlever. Par contre, si c'est celle qui est soudée qui est défectueuse, c'est plus embêtant...


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2008)

hop, on déménage, c'est hard !


----------



## delou (19 Juillet 2008)

re

et bien j'ai retiré la barette de ram, c'était celle du haut juste sous le clavier,
et l'ordi semble fonctionner pour le moment !
les navigateurs et mails s'ouvrent et fonctionnent,
advienne que pourra !!!

merci encore de votre aide
@+
delou


----------

